# 56K WARNING!  Photos from Project Vortex 2 ($12M tornado research science project)



## chakalakasp (Jul 20, 2009)

I've got descriptions for all of these on my blog at The Big Storm Picture.  I traveled with Vortex 2 for about 2 weeks this June.  All photos hosted by Flickr.


----------



## Brian L (Jul 20, 2009)

man the tiv. Cool man must have been fun. I miss storm chasers. Do you know if discovery did another season on them. Will it come out soon. I am a amateur radio operator in my town and do storm spotting. However here in michigan we don't even get storms....lol IM sure you know what I mean by that. 


Awesome pictures. These are great.


----------



## spudgunr (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool pictures! Looks like the movie "Twister" got it about right.


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Jul 20, 2009)

wow these are exceptional! really interesting, theres a story in each photo, which is great! well done!


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 20, 2009)

awesome pictures. thanks for sharing. must of been a blast to go with and see that stuff and be right in the action. did you get to ride in the tank car ? lol


----------



## chakalakasp (Jul 20, 2009)

Brian L said:


> man the tiv. Cool man must have been fun. I miss storm chasers. Do you know if discovery did another season on them. Will it come out soon. I am a amateur radio operator in my town and do storm spotting. However here in michigan we don't even get storms....lol IM sure you know what I mean by that.



Yep, there's definitely going to be a season 3.  I think I'm going to have a cameo in it, since they made me sign a model release.  The Discovery Channel crew were a very interesting, very professional outfit.  I sort of wonder what most of the season is going to be about, since it was over a month of absolutely NOTHING happening with a few days of insanity at the end.  I'll tell you one thing, though -- the season finale is going to be incredible.



spudgunr said:


> Cool pictures! Looks like the movie "Twister" got it about right.



Lol -- actually most chasers like watching Twister because it's so incredibly *wrong* that it's fun to watch.  A bit like a NASCAR driver enjoying Talladega Nights.  



HeY iTs ScOTtY said:


> awesome pictures. thanks for sharing. must of been a blast to go with and see that stuff and be right in the action. did you get to ride in the tank car ? lol



Nope, didn't ride in the TIV as I brought my own car.  And honestly, it's pretty cramped in there -- I don't think there would have been room for another even had I asked.  And even if I'd somehow managed to convince them to let me, my wife would have rung my neck.  She can handle me "tornado chasing", but "tornado penetrating" is strictly off-limits.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 20, 2009)

thats awesome...i love weather, and became obsessed with storm chasers...grew up in illionois, so i spent the better part of my childhood in the basement..lol.
i'd kill to ride along with a chasing team.

these are awesome shots...i envy your opportunity.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 20, 2009)

Great shots, thanks for sharing.

I'd love to tag along with some chasers like that, must have been a great experience.  

Had a pretty good storm here, just two days ago.  Broken trees all over the place and some people are just getting power back now.  Nothing touched down, as far as they know.


----------



## AtlPikMan (Jul 20, 2009)

Amazing shots, It would be so cool to Photograph  storms like that.


----------



## benlonghair (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey! You're a TFer too, aren't you?

These pics are badass. Someday I'll put together enough cash to go chasing for a couple weeks.


----------



## snaggle (Jul 20, 2009)

I have seen some small twisters out here this year but I have never seen any thing like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mazzarooney (Jul 20, 2009)

Fab pictures, they really give you a feel of being there!  Amazing cloud formations.


----------



## Artograph (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow!!  

So very cool!  

Most _wonderful_ shots!!!!

:O)


----------



## terryc967 (Jul 21, 2009)

awesome pictures, I would like to go do that sometime, as I live in west texas we have storms all the time but i'm not taking my 350z out in that crap haha


----------

